# Merry Christmas!



## AlpineSummit (Dec 24, 2020)

Hope that all Donkeys and Donkey lovers have a sweet and restful Christmas filled with Joy (and Treats of course!)
All the Best from the North Country of NY


----------



## diamond c (Dec 26, 2020)

And a belated merry Christmas to you from one long ear lover to another, and a happy, HEALTH, and prosperous new year too.


----------

